# Bolivar Penninsula 6-3/6-4



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Hit the surf around noon on Monday and the water was flat, just very murky... decided to run out a whole live 13'' mullet and within minutes a big red hammered him. the rest of the day was slow as we only caught one small blacktip on dead shad. Returned Tuesday and it was a different story. The water was as good as i have ever seen it this far north. ended up catching 5 big bull reds on cut mullet, cut shad, and one on a live bluefish that I castnetted. Saw some nervous shad a few yards off the bank... I ran up to the truck and grabbed the bait rod, an Abu 5000, and tied on a Yo-Zuri shrimp... followed the shad down the bank and a few casts later i landed a 5lb trout. Awesome day on the water with some good friends.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

fighting a 42" bull


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

You have no idea how sick that makes me feel looking at those pictures of that water while being stuck at work. haha. Great trip. Yall caught some awesome fish. Those blue fish are great bait. I've never not had one get hit.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Awesome report !!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Great days for sur'!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Good stuff. Looks like a great day.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome post. Those pics make me want to leave work asap!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! Great report & pics.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nice job! Some of those BR's sure have a lot of spots. Must be a school of mutants


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

WTG Guy's. Those were some pretty Bull Reds and the water looked good in the photo's.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats on a good day fishing the surf. Keep it up!


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

good job. Man that water looks sexy. It needs to stay that way for the RMH tournament


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Never seen a blue fish up here nice!


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

*Bolivar Pennisula*

Where was the weed? I heard The weed was piled up 3 ft. deep from Sea Rim SP to SL Pass to Port A. I don't see any where you are at. What gives? hwell:


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

lipjerker said:


> Where was the weed? I heard The weed was piled up 3 ft. deep from Sea Rim SP to SL Pass to Port A. I don't see any where you are at. What gives? hwell:


The only report of weed that bad i've seen on the upper coast so far was in sargent last week.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=498271

The rest of the coast has just been patchy here and there.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

There was no weed the first day, just murky water, the second day it was mild and required us to work a little extra but my noon when the tide started going out there was zero weed to speak of... From what I'm learning it hit comes in waves... Gotta be in the right place at the right time


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice reds!! Water also looks great!!WTG!


----------

